# Coffee burl tables!



## CharlesH (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

Last summer I started working with wood, it all started with the idea of making myself a burl table. I went with a Oregon oak burl slab with all living edge. I sanded it to up 1000. (even is most said it was not worth the effort) 

I Applied 6 coats of danish oil which I hand rubbed without any sanding between the coats (meaning I rubbed oil excess every 30 minutes for 6 hours on EACH coat)

The base was found in a garage sale, the guy bought this piece in Panama, originally it was the base of some furniture. I got it for free but it was in really poor shape, I worked hard. It was hell to finish and sand. The result is where I wanted it to be. I learned a lot. This project took me about 150 hours of work.

The table is about 40"x30"x2" the height is around 20 or so inches.












---

Now I am after another project of the same nature. I got a really nice buckeye burl slab, it is about 48"x30"x3".

I got two problems/concerns before going with the project.

First one is voids, I got two really big voids, like 3"x4" by 2-3 inches deep. While I like natural look of this type of table, I think those should be filled. I am looking at epoxy with some stone inlay but after reading on the subject I am not really sure if I want to go there. Epoxy heat while curing and the bubbles... If any of the wood masters out there would like to share their thought I would appreciate. 

The second one, it's the base. I am not sure what should I use to make it. I have access to someone who makes counter tops and he could cut me stones. I can't figure out the design, shall I go with a wooden base, like a burl root or whatever, suggestions welcomed!

If a picture of the buckeye slab is needed I will take one.

Thanks,

Charles


----------



## CSue (Jul 6, 2010)

What a gorgeous coffee table!  Very nice work there!  

I've no idea on the buckeye burl project.  But would be interested in seeing it/


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 6, 2010)

If I can remember I will take a couple pics of two that I have in our showroom in the morning. I really like the base you found.


----------



## greggas (Jul 6, 2010)

Charles

Clever use of the burl on it's side for the base...Nice look and unique...( may have to steal this idea on my next oneeace

Do not have any ideas on how to fill void that big.  I tend to like the voids in Buckeye ( except when I hit a rock !) .   I wonder if filling it would take away from the look...I have stitched the voids in the past with some success ( both wood and metal)

As far as the base goes you could turn a nice buckeye pedestal if you have a big enough lathe...If you don't have any more buckeye for a base you could turn a light wood and dye or ebonize and dye trying to bring out the blue / grey / black of the burl.

good luck...sounds like fun


----------



## CV Wood (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice looking wood. You did a great job.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 6, 2010)

Charles, first of all that looks like a beauty to me. I haven't done any project of that magnitude, but I 'l throw this idea at you. How about trying to clean the void as good as you can with blowing air or anything that will get most of the dust and grime out of it,then using CA to just cure or cover the void's walls ,but not the whole thing though just the walls so nothing in the future will get in the crevices and decay or destroy it. this way you preserve the natural look and also give your table something as a conversation piece. I may be wrong, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 6, 2010)

How about taking the slab to a glazier and get a piece of plate glass custom cut to cover the whole top . then the beauty of the burl , voids and all can show through but still be usable as a table . The plate glass is strong and easy to take care of and the burl will be protected from damage . I don't think it would be cheap but it would make a beautiful useful table . At 3" thick you could also recess the glass so it would be flat from edge to edge .


----------



## robutacion (Jul 7, 2010)

CharlesH said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Last summer I started working with wood, it all started with the idea of making myself a burl table. I went with a Oregon oak burl slab with all living edge. I sanded it to up 1000. (even is most said it was not worth the effort)
> 
> ...



Yeah Charles, a pic of the slab showing its full size and shape would be nice...!

PS: Very nicely done, that finished project of yours...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh---fill a really big hole----Bondo with fiberglass mess. You can cheat and grind out any extra that you don't want.


----------



## markgum (Jul 7, 2010)

awesome job.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 7, 2010)

Absolutely Stunning!! Awsome Job!!


----------



## CharlesH (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses and the suggestion keep them coming! 

Charles


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's a couple that I have built. Tops are red oak Burl. They are more like end tables The bases are drift wood and a hollow log.


----------



## moyehow (Jul 7, 2010)

love it.


----------



## CharlesH (Jul 7, 2010)

I need a base of that sort! 

Charles



Gary Max said:


> Here's a couple that I have built. Tops are red oak Burl. They are more like end tables The bases are drift wood and a hollow log.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 7, 2010)

very nice work!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jul 7, 2010)

Your work paid off! Don't stain them now! :biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (Jul 9, 2010)

That is an awesome Table I love that base and top.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jul 9, 2010)

Just to let everyone know never sand to 1000 if you are using a stain.I made this mistake of taking oak down to 400 and the wood would not take in much stain(the wood burnishes after a certain grit paper).The table is beautiful sir great job and great find on the base.The two look like a match from the get go.Thanks for sharing,Victor


----------

